# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > سوال: اصولی که باید در نرم افزار حسابداری رعایت کرد

## csharpprogramer88

سلام عیدتان مبارک  من قصد دارم یک برنامه حسابداری را شروع کنم دوستان عزیز بخصوص کسانی که کارهای مشابه را انجام دادند و حسابداران بفرمایند من باید به چه نکته هایی توجه کنم تا از لحاظ حسابداری کار من درست باشد . اگر فرومی در زمینه حسابداری دارید ارائه کنید  دوستان لطف کنند و از دیدگاه تکنیکی و حسابداری به پروژه نگاه کنند   با تشکر

----------


## ehsanara

طراحی نرم افزار حسابداری خیلی دقت میخواد
باید رو کارهایی که انجام میشه و محاسباتش دقتت زیاد باشه
مخصوصا تو محاسبه خودکار قیمت ها
مثلا وقتی یه کالا خرید میشه که قبلا بوده و قیمت داره باید قیمت میانگینش محاسبه شه تا با اون قیمت عرضه شه
البته همه جا اینطوری نیست ولی این نکته مهمیه و فرمول داره

----------


## ztx4

من که هیچی از حسابداری بلد نیستم  و این موضوع منو نگران می کنه.
آیا راهی وجود داره که من بتونم بدون این که دوره ی حسابداری بگذرونم توی این زمینه برنامه نویسی کنم؟
کمک گرفتن از حسابدار ها هم سخته آحه اونا برنامه نویسی نمی دونن و وقتی ازشون می پرسی یه برنامه ی حسابداری باید چه امکاناتی داشته باشه نمی دونن چه جوابی بدند.

----------


## mobtakercode

> مثلا وقتی یه کالا خرید میشه که قبلا بوده و قیمت داره باید قیمت میانگینش محاسبه شه تا با اون قیمت عرضه شه
> البته همه جا اینطوری نیست ولی این نکته مهمیه و فرمول داره


می شود فرمولش را بگویید ؟

----------


## csharpprogramer88

لطفا فرمولش را هم بگید

اگر اطلاعات بیشتری دارید لطفا ارائه کنید فقط قبلا گفتم از حسابداری هیچی نمیدونم خواهشا بگید برای شروع چه نکاتی را باید بدونم مثلا در باره صندوق -حساب ها - طرف حساب ها 

اگر سایتی هم دارید (یه فروم مثل برنامه نویس که اعضا فعال داشته باشه) آدرسش را بدید
با تشکر

----------


## ehsanara

گفتم کهه این بسته به نوع برنامه ای که داری مینویسی داره
اینکه نیاز جایی که داری براش برنامه نویسی میکنی چیه
ولی اگه کلا داری یه نرم افزار کلی مینویسی باید برنامه ای که مینویسی کاملا Customise باشه تا کاربر بتونه خودش فرمول محاسبه بده
مثلا برنامه نمادایران یا همکاران اینطوری که من تقریبا با هر دو کار کردم
تو طراحی یه نرم افزار جامع هم بودم که قسمت حسابداریش پوستمون رو درآورد (نیازها و توقعات خیلی بالا بود)

----------


## Arash_janusV3

حسابداری جزء برنامه هایی که قبل از شزوع باید تحلیل دیتابیس و برنامه ات آماده باشه و بدونی باید در این برنامه چه اطلاعاتی وارد بشه و...
برنامه های زیادی دیدم که نصفه کاره رها شده تنها دلیلش هم عدم توجه به این نکته بوده 
تحلیل برنامه ات رو آماده کن و بعد شروع کن اینجوری هم زودتر به نتیجه می رسی 
هم میدونی چیا را باید از قبل پیش بینی کنی 
هم وقتی شروع می کنی دقدقه ای نداری تمرکزت روی برنامه نویسیه
و حتی برنامه ریزی هم دقیق تر می شه
بعد از انجام تحلیل این نکته را به یاد داشته باش که در برنامه های حسابداری صحت اطلاعات از همه چیز مهم تره شما باید در حین برنامه نویسی اون قسمت کدهای نوشته شده را با دقت تست کنی و تست کنی و تست کنی

سال شاد ، سلامت ، تندرستی و پر از امید براتون آرزومندم  :لبخند:

----------


## csharpprogramer88

> حسابداری جزء برنامه هایی که قبل از شزوع باید تحلیل دیتابیس و برنامه ات آماده باشه و بدونی باید در این برنامه چه اطلاعاتی وارد بشه و...
> برنامه های زیادی دیدم که نصفه کاره رها شده تنها دلیلش هم عدم توجه به این نکته بوده 
> تحلیل برنامه ات رو آماده کن و بعد شروع کن اینجوری هم زودتر به نتیجه می رسی 
> هم میدونی چیا را باید از قبل پیش بینی کنی 
> هم وقتی شروع می کنی دقدقه ای نداری تمرکزت روی برنامه نویسیه
> و حتی برنامه ریزی هم دقیق تر می شه
> بعد از انجام تحلیل این نکته را به یاد داشته باش که در برنامه های حسابداری صحت اطلاعات از همه چیز مهم تره شما باید در حین برنامه نویسی اون قسمت کدهای نوشته شده را با دقت تست کنی و تست کنی و تست کنی
> 
> سال شاد ، سلامت ، تندرستی و پر از امید براتون آرزومندم


 سلام
متقابلا براتون سال خوبی آرزومندم

اینکه میگید صحت اطلاعات یعنی چه ؟
ممکنه چه مشکلاتی برای داده پیش بیاد چون داده که در دیتابیس ذخیره میشه و بر اساس اون داده یکسری عملیات ریاضی انجام میشه (کم کردن از انبار و ....)

من گفتم هیچ اطلاعی از حسابداری ندارم به من بگید اگر بخواهیم یک نرم افزار برای یک سوپر مارکت بنویسیم مکانیزم کاری این نرم افزار حسابداری با مکانیزم کاری یک نرم افزار حسابداری که قراره در یک کارخانه تولیدی کار کنه فرق داره 
یه توضیح هم بدید : 
چه نکاتی را باید بدونم مثلا در باره صندوق -حساب ها - طرف حساب ها

بعضی از شرکت ها بسه های مختلف نرم افزار حسابداری مانند : 
انبارداری-حسابداری مالی -جامع بازرگانی-جامع مالی - یکپارچه مالی -حسابداری مالی در سطح معین

اینها چه فرقی با هم دارند ؟

----------


## Arash_janusV3

به نظر من سخت ترین برنامه حسابداری ، خرید و فروشه
در این برنامه همه چیز باید در نظر گرفته بشه 
خرید فروش برگشتی ها خرابی ها  کنترل تاریخ ها   
دریافت ها پرداخت ها چک ها   
مشتریان 
بدهکاران 
بستانکاران
ریالی کردن حواله ها 
میانگین موزون 
گزارشات مالی 
ترازنامه 
سود و زیان 
و ...
اگر کمک یار برای طراحی دیتابیس و اصول حسابداری ندارید و شما هم اول کار در برنامه نویسی هستید به نظر من با پروژه های دیگر شروع کنید 
این جور پروزه ها احتیاج به تحربه های مالی هم داره
شاید دوستان از این صحبت من رضایت نداشته باشند ولی من تجربه خوبی در این رمینه ها دارم
جالب این جاست که نمی دونم که چرا برنامه نویسان تاره کار اولین پروژه عملی شون را با حسابداری می خوان شروع کنند و از همه حالب تر اینکه خیلی هاشون برنامه هاشون رو ناقص رها می کنن 
حسابداری احتیاج به یک تیم  تحصصی داره

----------


## ehsanara

> ممکنه چه مشکلاتی برای داده پیش بیاد چون داده که در دیتابیس ذخیره میشه و بر اساس اون داده یکسری عملیات ریاضی انجام میشه (کم کردن از انبار و ....)


مثلا بهم ریختن قیمت ها در زمان اضافه شدن به مقدار موجودی کالا
یا ویرایش اطلاعات قیمت هایی که زده بودی که بهش سند تعدیل قیمت می گن

یا شیوه قیمت گذاری
مثلا برا میانگین گرفتن از جنسی که وارد میشه
فرض کن یه کالا رو به تعداد 10 تا خرید می کنی قیمت کالا میشه 100تومان و الان 5تا موجودی ازش مونده و 10 تادیگه میخری با قیمت 120تومان 
اینجا برا قیمت زدن چند شیوه هست مثلا FIFO , LIFO یا میانگین 
برا میانگین باید بیای موجودی الان رو * قیمت کنی به خرید جدید * قیمت بعد جمع کنی و تقسیم بر تعداد کنی این میشه قیمت جدید کالا
15 / ((5*100) + (10*120)) 
این میشه قیمت جدید کالا تو کتابخانه کالای خودت با حقدار موجودی فعلی و برا خروج هم این قیمت میره * %سود میشه و تو فاکتور میخوره
حالا اگه بازم به انبار این کالا اضافه شه باید همین روش انجام شه ولی اگه موجودی صفر بود و مقدار جدید اومد دیگه قیمت قبل پاک میشه و دوباره از قیمت جدید شروع میشه
این یکی از روش های قیمت گذاریه

----------


## ehsanara

> به نظر من سخت ترین برنامه حسابداری ، خرید و فروشه


تو طراحی یه نرم افزار جامع برا یکی از مجتمع ها پوست ما تو قسمت مالی کنده شد از بس پیچیده بود و توقعاتشون بالا بود (تازه ما مشاور حسابدار هم تو شرکت داشتیم)
البته یه جورایی هم حق دارن چون کارشون با سرمایه شرکت هست

----------


## Arash_janusV3

بله شما درست می گید ولی اشکال اینجاست که موسسات هم در زمینه اصول حسابداری ضعیف هستند و فقط چیزی رو می خوان که کارشون رو راحت تر کنه
به نظر من علاوه بر اصول حسابداری که باید رعایت بشه 
سلیقه های مختلف هم باید به برنامه ها اضاقه بشه 
هر شرکتی یا فروشگاهی یه ساز می زنه البته تو بعضی موارد
من یه حسابداری خرید و فروش 3 سال پیش شروع کردم و با وجود اون همه تغییرات باز هم شرکت های متفاوت نظرات و پیشنهادهایی می دن که اصلا اصولی نیست ولی ناچارم که انجام بدم خوشبختانه طراحی دیتابیسم خیلی اصولی و با ساختار محکمی پیاده سازی شده به خاطر همین دستم بازه برای تغییرات

----------


## ehsanara

> من یه حسابداری خرید و فروش 3 سال پیش شروع کردم و با وجود اون همه تغییرات باز هم شرکت های متفاوت نظرات و پیشنهادهایی می دن که اصلا اصولی نیست


بله دقیقا اینطوریه
برا این شرکتی که الان داریم برنامه مینویسیم این مشکل رو داریم
گاهی حرف هاشون خیلی غیر منطقی هست ما دلائلمون رو میگیم ولی درنهایت باید انجام داد
البته برا این موارد معمولا این درخواست ها رو تو جلسه ها مطرح می کنیم و صورتجلسه میگیریم که بعدا اگه مشکلی پیش اومد بدونن خودشون مقصر بودن

رو بحث میانگین موزون ، تراز مالی و سند تعدیلی و سند بازگشتی معمولا همیشه این موارد هست و به قول شما تو هر شرکت یه توقع دارن

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> رو بحث میانگین موزون ، تراز مالی و سند تعدیلی و سند بازگشتی معمولا همیشه این موارد هست


حالا وقتی ما این تغییرات رو می دیم قبول که هزینه هاش رو می گیریم ولی مشکلی که پیش میاد و خیلی هم  مشکل سازه اینه که نسخه های برنامه ها هم متفاوت می شه یعنی برا هر شرکتی باید نسخه های متفاوت و مخصوص ببری و این چیزیه که الان هم داره عذابم می ده  
فکرشو بکنید که یک تغییر رو برای همه باید انجام بدم ولی بعضی تغییرها برای بعضی ها نباید اعمال بشه مدیریت یه همچین مشکلی به مرور زمان و حتی وقتی که مشتریها زیاد می شن خیلی سخته

----------


## ehsanara

> یعنی برا هر شرکتی باید نسخه های متفاوت و مخصوص ببری


اگه بتونی برنامه رو بصورت 3لایه بنویسی و اکثر کارهای عمومی رو به کلاس ها بسپاری یه خورده کارت راحت تر میشه ولی در کا این مشکل هست و گاهی هم بصورت کلی باید تغییر بدی
ما برا گزارش انبارگردانی آخر سال کلا فرم انبارگردانی رو حذف کردیم و از اول طراحی کردیم چون چیزی که میخواستن خیلی متفاوت بود با اصل موضوع انبارگردانی

----------


## ehsanara

اینم شاید برات جالب باشه تو نرم افزار جامع بعد از تحویل برنامه به هر واحد یه شماره ورژن رو بالا میبریم 
Publish قسمت حسابداری برنامه تو یکی از شرکت ها به 90 رسید یعنی شد ورژن 4.0.2.90 بعد که تحویل دادیم شد 4.0.3.0 درحالی که 3.11 تموم شد
یکی از دلائلشم اینه که شرکت ها تا قبل از اون با یه نرم افزار آماده باید کار میکردن و حالا که برنامشون Customise شده و میتونن تغییر بدن به درست بودن فکر نمیکنن به راحت بودن کار خودشون فکر می کنن
ضمنا براشون از ساعت کاری 8تا2:30 ، 4بار BackUp گذاشته بودیم که بعد از بسته شدن پروژه شد روزی 1بار

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> اگه بتونی برنامه رو بصورت 3لایه بنویسی و اکثر کارهای عمومی رو به کلاس ها بسپاری یه خورده کارت راحت تر میشه ولی در کا این مشکل هست و گاهی هم بصورت کلی باید تغییر بدی


روش برنامه نویسی من به همین سبکه 
بخث خیلی خوبیه این تاپیک امیدوارم ادامه داشته باشه 
فعلا

----------


## csharpprogramer88

> بله شما درست می گید ولی اشکال اینجاست که موسسات هم در زمینه اصول حسابداری ضعیف هستند و فقط چیزی رو می خوان که کارشون رو راحت تر کنه
> به نظر من علاوه بر اصول حسابداری که باید رعایت بشه 
> سلیقه های مختلف هم باید به برنامه ها اضاقه بشه 
> هر شرکتی یا فروشگاهی یه ساز می زنه البته تو بعضی موارد
> من یه حسابداری خرید و فروش 3 سال پیش شروع کردم و با وجود اون همه تغییرات باز هم شرکت های متفاوت نظرات و پیشنهادهایی می دن که اصلا اصولی نیست ولی ناچارم که انجام بدم خوشبختانه طراحی دیتابیسم خیلی اصولی و با ساختار محکمی پیاده سازی شده به خاطر همین دستم بازه برای تغییرات


شما در طراحی دیتابیس به چه نکاتی توجه کردید؟

----------


## ehsanara

> شما در طراحی دیتابیس به چه نکاتی توجه کردید؟


Design جدول ها خیلی مهمه
اینکه اطلاعات رو چطوری وارد کنی، ارتباط هایی که بین جدول ها هست
مثلا جدول کالا و قیمت کالا خودش میتونه شامل چندین جدول باشه که باید با هم در ارتباط باشن ولی در نهایت ممکنه تو یه Select چندین جدول رو با هم ادغام کنی پس Relation خیلی مهمه
نکته مهم دیگه اینه که علاوه بر کد،  دیتا بیس هم قابلیت کنترل داشته باشه و اگه داده اشتباه وارد شد یا تکراری یا حذف خواست صورت بگیره که با توجه به نیاز برنامه غیر مجاز باشه اجازه نده
که یه جورایی مرتبط میشه به نحوه Design
ضمنا متاسفانه اکثرا با View و Store Procedure غریبه هستن ولی با استفاده از اینا هم نحوه ارتباط برنامه با دیتا بیس قوی تر میشه هم کنترل راحت تر

یه مورد مهم رو هم فراموش نکن مخصوصا تو قسمت حسابداری
حتما برا برنامه ای که می نویسی Log File بزار

----------


## arefba

با سلام و تبریک سال نو ایرانی
دوستان من در حال اتمام برنامه حسابداری هستم
برای پروژه ما حسابداری به چند قسمت تشکیل میشد که ما پر کاربرد ترین اونها رو برای انجام کار انتخاب کردیم 
بدین صورت حسابداری مالی - انبار - حقوق و دستمزد 
کلیه حساب ها به سه صورت کل ، معین ، تفصیلی تعریف میشن
ما در ثبت سند همیشه یک طرف بدهکار و یک طرف بستانکار داریم که باید فقط یکی از فیلد ها هنگام پر شدن اون سند عدد توش باشه 
یعنی من یه سند با حساب کل بانک ملی تعریف کردم بدهیش رو زدم 50000 خوب حالا دیگه نباید کاربر بستانکار رو چیزی بنویسه
و وقتی یک سند رو کاربر می خواد ثبت نهایی کنه باید ما تراز اون رو چک کنیم یعنی بدهکار و بستانکار تو این حساب ها که کاربر زده باید مساوی باشه
یک سند چند حالت داره : موقت ، دائم ، پیش نویس ,سند افتتاحیه و اختتامیه 
و نهایتا دفاتر روزنامه , کل , معین , تفصیلی که صرفا یک نوع گزارش هستند با اجازه چاپ
و گزارشات نهایی که مهمترین بخش نرم افزار ها هست(تراز کل ، معین تفصیلی و ترازنامه و ....)
پیشنهاد من اینه که نمونه نرم افزار های حسابداری رو نگاه کنی
البته نرم افزار ما بیشتر برای حسابداری شرکت ها نوشته شده

----------


## ehsanara

> یک سند چند حالت داره : موقت ، دائم ، پیش نویس ,سند افتتاحیه و اختتامیه


البته پیش نویس که بهش سیاهه خرید میگن دیگه داره از این رده خارج میشه




> یعنی من یه سند با حساب کل بانک ملی تعریف کردم بدهیش رو زدم 50000 خوب حالا دیگه نباید کاربر بستانکار رو چیزی بنویسه


باید کل ، معین تفضیلی هم برا بدهکار  وارد شه هم بستانکار ولی قیمت یکی هست (نمیشه برا یه کالایی که داره خرید میشه یا خارج شد فقط بستانکار زد یا فقط بدهکار باید هر دو بخوره ه مشخص باشه از کدوه حساب کم شده و مصرف کننده کی بوده)

----------


## arefba

بله دوست عزیز تو مینی سند اولی که ثبت می کنه فقط باید بدهکار نوشته بشه یا بستانکار
ببخشید من واژه مینی سند رو استفاده می کنم یک سند موقت شامل چند سند است که به قول شما می گه از کدوم حساب گرفتم و به کی داده که من به هر کدومشون میگم مینی سند

----------


## mobtakercode

به نظر من اینجور بحث ها هیچ وقت به نتیجه نمی رسد چون هیچ کس نمی خواهد دست خودش را رو کند و در اخر هم بحث به مباحث حسابداری کشیده می شود و سوال اصلی گم می شود مانند حالا

----------


## smm2006sh

سلام عیدتون مبارک

به نظر من این نرم افزاری که میخوای بنویسی زیاد کار میبره  چرا ؟ چون من و دوستانم همچین نرم افزاری میخواستیم بنویسیم طبق تحقیقاتی که انجام دادیم به این نتیجه زمانی رسیدیم.
اما برای شروع کار 
میخواهی نرم افزاری که مینویسی به بازار عرضه کنی یا نه ؟
این اولین نکته ای هست که باید بهش فکر کنی ؟؟ اگه نرم افزار برا دل خودت میخوای بنویسی تحقیقات خودت هم و مطالعه در مورد حساب داری کافیه . اما اگه قصد داری یه نرم افزار خوب و درخور توجه بنویسی ( مثل نرم افزار های موجود:  هلو ، پارسیان و ... و یا حتی فراتر از اون که باید همینطور باشه که بتونه یه نکته مثبتی فرا تر از اون ها داشته باشه )بازم این کار ، کار یه نفر نیست و باید یه تیم نرم افزاری باشید. ما یه تیم چهار نفره ( به همراه یک کارشناس حسابداری) که در مبحث برنامه حسابداری باید همچین شخصی که مسلط به بحث حسابداری و حسابرسی باشه چون ما فقط باید تمرکز روی برنامه نویسی و تحلیل دقیق پروژه بکنیم و بحث حسابداری در حیطه کاری ما نیست . 
اما حالا شروع پروژه را هدفمند بکن یعنی چی؟  اگه بر معماری RUP  اشنایی نداری ، در موردش مطالعه کن چرا که شروع پروژه با شیوه های عقلانی فرایند (RUP) لازمه
این چیزایی بود من میدونستم و برای شروع باید توجه کنی

----------


## ehsanara

> به نظر من اینجور بحث ها هیچ وقت به نتیجه نمی رسد چون هیچ کس نمی خواهد دست خودش را رو کند و در اخر هم بحث به مباحث حسابداری کشیده می شود و سوال اصلی گم می شود مانند حالا


یعنی چی؟
خب ما داریم در مورد حسابداری صحبت میکنیم
دستمون رو چطوری باید روو کنیم؟




> اما حالا شروع پروژه را هدفمند بکن یعنی چی؟ اگه بر معماری RUP اشنایی نداری ، در موردش مطالعه کن چرا که شروع پروژه با شیوه های عقلانی فرایند (RUP) لازمه


موافقم

----------


## csharpprogramer88

دوستان عزیز این تاپیک انگاری داره از ماهیت اصلی خودش دور میفته آخه من سوالم این بود که نکات پایه ای در نرم افزار حسابداری را بگید ولی شما این نگات پایه ای را نگفتید مثلا در مورد طرف حساب ها و صندوق 

البته از مشارکت شما در بحث تشکر میکنم و اینکه نکات بسیار خوبی که عنوان کردید که در طول اجرای پروژه به کار من میاد . 
ولی خواهشا به اصول پایه ای تر بپردازید

----------


## mobtakercode

> دوستان عزیز این تاپیک انگاری داره از ماهیت اصلی خودش دور میفته آخه من سوالم این بود که نکات پایه ای در نرم افزار حسابداری را بگید ولی شما این نگات پایه ای را نگفتید مثلا در مورد طرف حساب ها و صندوق 
> 
> البته از مشارکت شما در بحث تشکر میکنم و اینکه نکات بسیار خوبی که عنوان کردید که در طول اجرای پروژه به کار من میاد . 
> ولی خواهشا به اصول پایه ای تر بپردازید


برای کار یک نفره بهتر است به سراغ نوشتن یک نرم افزار حسابداری فروشگاهی بروید چون هم خریدار بیشتری دارد و هم دردسرهای کمتر.
در نرم افزار حسابداری فروشگاهی امکانات زیر را در نظر بگیرید
تعرف حساب بانکی - صندوق - هزینه ها - کالاها - طرف های حساب (مشتریان و فروشندگان و کارمندان ) اسناد دریافتنی مانند چکها و اسناد پرداختنی 

سپس طراحی فاکتور خرید و فروش و ...
و امکانات دیگر که باید لحاظ شود
برای نوشتن یک نرم افزار حسابداری فروشگاهی خواندن یک کتاب اصول حسابداری نیز خوب و کافی است.

----------


## smm2006sh

1امکان استفاده حسابداری و نرم افزار برنامه در یک شبکه کامپیوتری با یک قفل سخت افزاری
2ارائه قفل سخت افزاری با پورت USB جهت نصب آسان برنامه و بدون محدودیت سیستم (امکان جدید )
3امکان کار بروی یک دفتر مالی بطور همزمان و توسط چندین کامپیوتر و عملکرد همزمان
4امکان ثبت درصد بازاریاب ها و درصد تخفیف و توضیحات هر ردیف کالا در فاکتور فروش و خرید
5ثبت سفارش خرید و سفارش فروش کالا  ( امکانات جدید نرم افزار حسابداری آسمان )
6ثبت ارسال کالا و بارنامه و ثبت وارده و بارنامه و تنظیم انبارداری و حسابداری مربوطه ورود و خروج
7ثبت فاکتور های مالی خرید و فروش ، برگشت از خرید و فروش با انتخاب انبار ورودی و خروجی کالا و امکان انتخاب صندوق دریافتی و پرداختی همچون تنخواه گردان - صندوق مالی - صندوق فروش
8ثبت حواله های فروش و انتقال کالا بین انبارهای مختلف و حواله انبار و تعریف انبارهای مختلف
9ثبت دریافت ، پرداخت از صندوق حسابداری و هزینه های پرداختی از حساب صندوق منتخب  ثبت خودکار سند  حسابداری توسط خود برنامه نرم افزار حسابداری آسمان
10امکان تعریف صندوق های مختلف مانند تنخواه گردان ، فروش ، مالی ، انبارداری به دلخواه شما
11ثبت امور چک نظیر دریافت و پرداخت چکهای متفرقه و صادره شخصی و کنترل دفتر چک و بانک ها
12ثبت امور بانکی نظیر ارسال و دریافت حواله های بانکی  ، سر حساب گذاری چک ، اعلام وصول و برگشت چک
13ثبت خدمات قابل ارائه به مشتریان نظیر تعمیرات ، گارانتی ، سرویس با ثبت سند اتوماتیک حسابداری توسط خود نرم افزار حسابداری 
14ثبت حقوق پرداختی به کارمندان شرکت  و امکان تعریف پرسنل شرکت بدون نیاز به تغییر حساب دفتر معین و تنظیم خودکار آنها توسط خود نرم افزار برنامه حسابداری 
15ثبت اسناد حسابداری دوبل و اصلاحات آنها جهت حسابداران حرفه ای و حسابرسی سیستم حسابداری
16ثبت اسناد یک طرف خودکار یا سند معین جهت سهولت در ثبت اسناد حسابداری و کل
17راس گیری چک ها و محاسبه چک معادل جهت برآورد و همسان سازی چندین چک متعدد با تواریخ مختلف
18تعریف و کدبندی حسابهای اشخاص ، کالاها ، انبارها ، حساب های بانکی ، دفاتر معین و کل حسابداری
تعریف حساب های کل و معین و اصلاح آنها جهت حسابداران حرفه ای
19معرفی فرمول های تولید جهت ساخت یک کالا و ارزش بهای تمام شده کالا ، ( جهت حسابداری صنعتی )
20تولید کالا ها با قیمت تمام شده جهت محاسبه سود فروش (حسابداری صنعتی بهای تمام شده)
21ثبت پروژه ها و قراردادها  و محاسبه هرینه و کنترل پروژه و برآورد سود پروژه مورد نظز

 ...
.
.
.




سلام
 بازم میگم اینا چیزایی هست که توی یه نرم افزار حسابداری به صورت روتین داره اجرا میشه و شاید صد ها مورد دیگه باشه که دی برخی از نرم افزارها اخرا میشه و تو بعضی دیگه نه . شما بایدریسک های بازار را بسنجی و مشخص کنی که بازار هدف شما چه کسانی هستند ؟ ایا این ها نیازهای این بازار هدف را براورده میکنند یا نه ؟ چه امکاناتی لازمه که نرم افزار شما بهترین بشه ؟ چه امکاناتی نیازه تا از دیگر نرم افزارها شمارا متمایز کنه و ...... (هزاران ریسک بازار دیگه که شما باید اینها شناسایی کنی) اما شما باید اطلاعا کافی در مور د اینها داشته باشی . همین طور که توی تاپیک های با لا هم گفتم شما حتما باید با با یه کارشناس خبره ی حسابداری کار کنی چرا که اگه شما اطلاعاتی در مورد حسابداری نداشته باشید حتی از چگونکی به کار گیری فرمولها نمیتونید استفاده کنید.

----------


## csharpprogramer88

> سلام عیدتون مبارک
>  میخواهی نرم افزاری که مینویسی به بازار عرضه کنی یا نه ؟
> اما حالا شروع پروژه را هدفمند بکن یعنی چی؟  اگه بر معماری RUP  اشنایی نداری ، در موردش مطالعه کن چرا که شروع پروژه با شیوه های عقلانی فرایند (RUP) لازمه


اگر بشه خوبه که به بازارم عرضه کنم 
rup نمیدونم



> مکان تعریف صندوق های مختلف مانند تنخواه گردان ، فروش ، مالی ، انبارداری به دلخواه شما


 این به چه معناست ظاهرا یکی از پایه های هر نرم افزاری است



> ثبت اسناد حسابداری دوبل و اصلاحات آنها جهت حسابداران حرفه ای و حسابرسی سیستم حسابداری


سند حسابداری یعنی چه ؟



> تعریف حساب های کل و معین و اصلاح آنها جهت حسابداران حرفه ای


این دو اصطاح ظاهرا خیلی در حسابداری کاربرد داره ولی اصلا نمیدونم چی  هستن خواهشا توضیح بدید 
با تشکر از شما نکات بسیار خوبی را عنوان کردید

لطفا به اصطلاحات و  چیزهای پایه ای بپردازید . 

با تشکر :تشویق:

----------


## arefba

گلم سلام
چند بار بخون
کاربر شما رفته یه مبلغی پول رو از بانک ملت شعبه آزادی برداشته می خواد توی نرم افزار ثبت کنه 
می خوای که کاربر بیاد بنویسه بانک ملت شعبه آزادی 
 خوب بعدا تو محاسبات دچار مشکل میشی
ما یه سرفصل داریم 
سرفصل برای طبقه بندی کل و معین و تفصیلی هست مثلا سرفصل حقوق صاحبان سهام که تو این سرفصل کاربر می تونه کل و معین و تفصیلی مربوط بهش رو ثبت کنه
کل تو این مثال میشه بانک 
معین میشه ملت 
و تفصیلی میشه شعبه آزادی 

اینا رو باید به کاربر اجازه بدی اضافه یا حذف کنه 

حالا فرض می کنیم قبلا این بانک رو ثبت کرده 
خوب میره اینا رو ار فرماشون انتخاب می کنه 
بعد اگه پول برداشته توی بدهکار می نویسه
و اگه پول انداخته روش توی بستانکار می نویسه 
و ثبت می کنه 
حالا باید بگه این پول رو کجا خرج کرده 
مثلا مینویسه که دادم به حقوق کارمندانم پس یه بار دیگه مراحل قبل رو طی می کنه و همین مبلغ رو تو بستانکار می نویسه 
به این میگن تراز
امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی

----------


## smm2006sh

درمورد RUP  :
در ار یو پی یکسری اصول اساسی موجو است که به چند تای اونا میپردازیم :
1- حمله مداوم وسریع به ریسک های اصلی
2- تضمین اینکه محصول با ارزشی به بازار عرضه می کنید
3- روی نرم افزار اجرایی وتمرکز شوید
4-تغییرات را هرچه سرسع تر در پروژه بگنجانید
5- سیستم را به صورت مولفه ای بسازید
6- در قالب یک تیم با هم کار کنید 
7- کیفیت را به عنوان یک اصل قرار دهید نه یک فرع!!!

اینا عناصری بودن که روح rup را تشکیل میدهند و توی همه کتابها به اینها اشاره شده است.

کلا در rup باید به صورت تکرار های مکرر تا رسیدن به هدف تلاش کنید .

----------


## csharpprogramer88

> گلم سلام
> چند بار بخون
> کاربر شما رفته یه مبلغی پول رو از بانک ملت شعبه آزادی برداشته می خواد توی نرم افزار ثبت کنه 
> می خوای که کاربر بیاد بنویسه بانک ملت شعبه آزادی 
>  خوب بعدا تو محاسبات دچار مشکل میشی
> ما یه سرفصل داریم 
> سرفصل برای طبقه بندی کل و معین و تفصیلی هست مثلا سرفصل حقوق صاحبان سهام که تو این سرفصل کاربر می تونه کل و معین و تفصیلی مربوط بهش رو ثبت کنه
> کل تو این مثال میشه بانک 
> معین میشه ملت 
> ...


تشکر که جواب دادید  مثال خوبی بوده 
اینطوری که من فهمیدم 
مفهموم حساب کل بالاترین رده در اون ماهیت میشه که خودش قابل شکستن به جز میباشد مثلا در مثال بانک ،  کل میشه بانک - ها ، چون تمام بانک های ما ( ملی - ملت - صادرات ...) در این حساب قرار میگیرند حالا خاصیتی که باعث جدا شدن دو عنصر از این حساب میشه نام بانک هستند که میشه معین ، بازم در بانک ها ما فقط با یک شعبه داد و ستد داریم پس باید اون شعبه را بشناسیم که میشه شعبه x شعبه x میشه تفصیلی

پس با اینکار نرم افزار بین بانک های مختلف و شعبات مختلف فرق قایل میشه مثلا در بنک ملت شعبه x حساب سرمایه گذاری شرکت وحود دارد که جزو سرمایه ماست و در بانک ملت شعبه y وام داریم که جزو بدهکاری ماست .
سوالات من 
1-آیا  نرم افزار باید ین قابلیت را داشته باشه که کاربر بتونه برای خودش سر فصل تعریف کنه و  بتونه به اون معین و تفصیلی اختصاص بده 
2- ما برای طبقه بندی یک سر فصل چند طبقه در نظر میگیریم؟ آیا همین سه طبقه کافیه؟
3- آیا تمامی سرفصل ها الزاما معین و تفصیلی را دارند؟



> حالا باید بگه این پول رو کجا خرج کرده 
> مثلا مینویسه که دادم به حقوق کارمندانم پس یه بار دیگه مراحل قبل رو طی می کنه و همین مبلغ رو تو بستانکار می نویسه


برام مفهوم نیست
لطفا از طراز بیشتر بگید

----------


## arefba

> 1-آیا نرم افزار باید ین قابلیت را داشته باشه که کاربر بتونه برای خودش سر فصل تعریف کنه و بتونه به اون معین و تفصیلی اختصاص بده


بله قبلا هم گفتم که باید این کار رو انجام بده 




> 2- ما برای طبقه بندی یک سر فصل چند طبقه در نظر میگیریم؟ آیا همین سه طبقه کافیه؟


البته اسمش رو طبقه نمیشه گذاشت اما اینا سه گروه اصلی برای دسته بندی حساب ها هستند که توی اصول حسابداری اومدن 




> 3- آیا تمامی سرفصل ها الزاما معین و تفصیلی را دارند؟


سرفصل کل به صورت اجباری باید باشه بقیه نه
می تونی خودت نگاش کنی 
مثلا یه حساب بانک 
کاربر می تونه تمام حساب هاش رو با بانک معرفی کنه (کاربر می خواد فقط بدونه چقدر تو بانکه )

هر کل میتونه معین داشته باشه می تونه نداشته باشه هر تفصیلی هم همینطور 




> حالا باید بگه این پول رو کجا خرج کرده 
> مثلا مینویسه که دادم به حقوق کارمندانم پس یه بار دیگه مراحل قبل رو طی می کنه و همین مبلغ رو تو بستانکار می نویسه


این پایین که توضیح میدم همش یه سند هست :
من هزار تومان از بانک بر میدارم 
میام کل رو بانک تعریف می کنم 
بعدش بستانکار رو می نویسم 1000 تومان و ثبت میزنم 

من این هزار تومان رو تو یکی از سرفصل هام خرج کردم (هرچی)
میام کل اون سر فصل  رو تعریف می کنم 
بدهکار رو مینویسم 1000 تومان 
حالا ثبت می کنم
و بعد رو دکمه ثبت سند کلیک می کنم 
الان باید چک بشه که بستانکار سند اولی با بدهکار سند دومی مساویند یا خیر مساوی بودنش رو میگن تراز
نکته :
ممکنه یک سند شامل ان رکورد  بدهکار و بستانکار باشه

----------


## csharpprogramer88

مفهوم سند در برنامه حسابداری چیه؟

----------


## arefba

البته من رشته ام نرم افزاره ولی خوب مفهوم سند رو می تونی با یه سرچ پیدا کنی اما چیزی که خودم فهمیدم رو میگم
(هر نقل انتقال مالی  که انجام میشه یا بدهکار  است و یا بستانکار )
به مجموعه ای از پرانتز بالا یه سند مگین

چیزی که این وسط مهمه گزارشات هست 
نه سند 
سند رو خیلی ساده تر از اون چیزی که فکر می کنی میشه برنامه نویسی کرد 
اما گزارشات یه خورده دردسر داره 
از جمله گزارشاتی که حتما برنامه باید بده تراز آزمایشی کل و معین و تفصیلی ، ترازنامه و....

ما امروز صبح که رفتیم نرم افزار حسابداری رو بدیم به یکی از ادارات 
چند تا سند ثبت کرد و هی پشت سر هم گزارشات و دفاتر رو چک می کرد تا اینکه از نتیجه رازی شد و 15 نسخش رو برد

----------


## csharpprogramer88

> البته من رشته ام نرم افزاره ولی خوب مفهوم سند رو می تونی با یه سرچ پیدا کنی اما چیزی که خودم فهمیدم رو میگم
> (هر نقل انتقال مالی  که انجام میشه یا بدهکار  است و یا بستانکار )
> به مجموعه ای از پرانتز بالا یه سند مگین
> چیزی که این وسط مهمه گزارشات هست 
> نه سند 
> سند رو خیلی ساده تر از اون چیزی که فکر می کنی میشه برنامه نویسی کرد 
> اما گزارشات یه خورده دردسر داره 
> از جمله گزارشاتی که حتما برنامه باید بده تراز آزمایشی کل و معین و تفصیلی ، ترازنامه و....
> 
> ...


خوشحالم که تونستید از نرم افزار خودتون بفروشید این که گفتید ادارات ، منظورتون دولتیه ؟ 
اگر لطف کنید از سند یه مثال بزنید بخصوص اینکه در هر سند بدهکار کی میشه و بستانکارکی میشه 

در مورد تراز هم ، احتمالا یکی از سختیهاش باید این باشه که در پایان ماه بخواهیم سود و زیان را محاسبه کنیم ؟
اگه میشه یه مثال بزنید 

با تشکر

----------


## morteza_bn

> بله قبلا هم گفتم که باید این کار رو انجام بده 
> 
> 
> 
> البته اسمش رو طبقه نمیشه گذاشت اما اینا سه گروه اصلی برای دسته بندی حساب ها هستند که توی اصول حسابداری اومدن 
> 
> 
> 
> سرفصل کل به صورت اجباری باید باشه بقیه نه
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز
منم در حال تحقیقات برای شروع به طراحی یه نرم افزار حسابداری هستم
الانم دارم حسابداری میخونم میخواستم بپرسم همه موارد مربوط به یک تراکنش مالی (مثل همینکه گفتی  که مربوط به بانک هست) حتما باید در یک سند باشه تا تراز بگیریم
یا میشه اونا رو در چند سند ذخیره کرد؟

----------


## pejmannavi

نمي دونم دوستي كه اين مبحث رو مطرح كرد اصلا نتيجه گرفت يا نه. اينجا نظرات عجيب زياد ديدم كه نمي‌گم به كسي بر نخوره. به نظر من تعاريفي كه دوستان ارائه كردند بيشتر تعريف يك سيستم مالي بود تا حسابداري. سيستم حسابداري كه گاهي به اون حسابداري دفتري، حسابداري محض و چيزايي مثل اين مي‌گن ساده‌تر از اينهاست كه بخوايد ازش وحشت كنيد. اصولي هم كه داره ساده‌است و كاملا قابل فهم. شما سند مالي ثبت مي‌كني و ازش گزارشهاي مختلف مي‌گيري. همين! بقيه كارهايي كه در سيستمهاي مختلف مي‌بيني كه كلمات قلمبه درباره‌اش مي‌گن بيشتر بزك‌هايي است كه به سيستم اضافه مي‌كنن تا بفروشه. علمي كه در محاسبات اون نه تقسيم هست، نه ضرب هست و حسابدار فقط جمع و تفريق اعداد از هم رو بلده فكر مي‌كني براي يك مهندس نرم افزار علم پيچيده‌اي باشه؟
به هر حال اگه خواستي در مورد حسابداري بخوني مي‌توني كتاب معروف اصول حسابداري - عزيز نبوي رو بخوني كه زباني ساده داره و در دانشگاه‌ها هم تدريس مي‌شه.

----------


## csharpprogramer88

> نمي دونم دوستي كه اين مبحث رو مطرح كرد اصلا نتيجه گرفت يا نه. اينجا نظرات عجيب زياد ديدم كه نمي‌گم به كسي بر نخوره. به نظر من تعاريفي كه دوستان ارائه كردند بيشتر تعريف يك سيستم مالي بود تا حسابداري. سيستم حسابداري كه گاهي به اون حسابداري دفتري، حسابداري محض و چيزايي مثل اين مي‌گن ساده‌تر از اينهاست كه بخوايد ازش وحشت كنيد. اصولي هم كه داره ساده‌است و كاملا قابل فهم. شما سند مالي ثبت مي‌كني و ازش گزارشهاي مختلف مي‌گيري. همين! بقيه كارهايي كه در سيستمهاي مختلف مي‌بيني كه كلمات قلمبه درباره‌اش مي‌گن بيشتر بزك‌هايي است كه به سيستم اضافه مي‌كنن تا بفروشه. علمي كه در محاسبات اون نه تقسيم هست، نه ضرب هست و حسابدار فقط جمع و تفريق اعداد از هم رو بلده فكر مي‌كني براي يك مهندس نرم افزار علم پيچيده‌اي باشه؟
> به هر حال اگه خواستي در مورد حسابداري بخوني مي‌توني كتاب معروف اصول حسابداري - عزيز نبوي رو بخوني كه زباني ساده داره و در دانشگاه‌ها هم تدريس مي‌شه.


ببخشید خیلی وقته نبودم 

تشکر که جواب دادی اگر ممکنه در مورد سیستم های حسابداری یه کم صحبت کنید 

مثلا سیستم انبار فروش و ....

کتابی که معرفی کردید چه چیزهایی یاد میده آیا میشه با اون نرم افزار نوشت؟

----------

